# My IBS story.



## SpasticColonLou24 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi I have IBS-D bad. It happens in cycles of 4 to 6. In one cycle I go 8 to 12 times. Back to back. So all in all I go about 25 to 35! Times A day. Before every bowel movement I have loud gas followed with a rumbling noise sending me to the toilet. I can't go anywhere because I know if I do and my gas and BMs hit I'm in trouble. I can't even go to the doctor because I can't stay off the toilet long enough without messing myself. I Wish to cure this. But it's gotta give in some before I can go to the doctor. I don't understand why I have to constantly pass gas and move bowels every 5 minutes. I finish a cycle sit down for maybe 10 minutes then a loud gas followed by rumbling sounds send me back to the toilet again. This has happened every day for 8 years. This is my life. My horrible IBS-D.


----------



## Marie Msb (Jun 8, 2014)

Every day??? Woah! What a pain!! I noticed that I get tree-four days like you, once a month. Seems to be 10-7 days before my period... So I'm starting to think it might be a hormone problem..? I'm so lost... Everyone seems to have it differently!!! Hope you feel better soon!!! Ps: have you tried putting ice?


----------



## SpasticColonLou24 (Nov 24, 2014)

Thank I will try that. I don't know what causes it but i can't stop it. It's bad when u can't even make it to your couch without a bowel movement. And it's been getting worse the past couple day's I've had a change in bowel movements. Instead of 25 I've gone 30. It seems like my toilet time increased. maybe it will calm down so I can have a life but until then I'll just have to live the toilet life. Thank u for support


----------

